# Marci, I have a squirrel.



## PamfromTx (Sep 3, 2021)

@MarciKS


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 3, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 181824
> 
> @MarciKS


How old is he? *Giggles*


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 3, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> How old is he? *Giggles*


----------



## dobielvr (Sep 3, 2021)

I saw a little baby squirrel yesterday running across my yard.
First time in a long time that I've seen one.  He/she was so skinny.

Hopped on to my fence and took off....


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 3, 2021)

i keep forgetting to put seeds out.


----------

